# Mini Heterodyne Reciever



## chongmagic (Apr 9, 2019)

This one was hard but worth it and it sounds just like it's big brother.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Devoureddeth (Apr 9, 2019)

I really want to build one I just have too many things on the go. I also don't know what I would do with it if I had one. Some day, way to be the first!


----------



## Robert (Apr 9, 2019)

Awesome!   Glad to see you got it going.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 9, 2019)

Yeah it was a milestone for me. SMD soldering has scared me for a while. I feel somewhat more comfortable with it now.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 9, 2019)

Robert said:


> Awesome!   Glad to see you got it going.



Me too!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 22, 2019)

Vert oretty. Wanna hear.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 22, 2019)

I'll have to make an audio sample, but be forewarned I don't have a nice camera.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 24, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Vert oretty. Wanna hear.



After seeing your demo video mine would pale in comparison! ?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 24, 2019)

I just used my iphone 7...you can doo eet!


----------

